# Center Channel Speaker



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello

Are some Center channel speakers better than others? Do center channels speakers make a difference in listing to music or just dialoged.

What are a few good brands to try and choose from?

I have 2 floor standing 6 ohms speakers do I have to match them in someway to purchase a center channel speaker. Any recommendations for a center channel speaker to match my exiting floor standing speakers?

Thanks. alexander33


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

alexander33 said:


> Are some Center channel speakers better than others? Do center channels speakers make a difference in listing to music or just dialoged.


Yes, some are certainly better than others. Using a center makes a big difference in listening to music if the music source has a discrete center signal.



> What are a few good brands to try and choose from?


Many. See below.



> I have 2 floor standing 6 ohms speakers do I have to match them in someway to purchase a center channel speaker.


Yes, the center needs to be matched to your L/R speakers in timbre (tonal balance) and that usually means that it should be from the same manufacturer and line.



> Any recommendations for a center channel speaker to match my exiting floor standing speakers?


Not until you tell us what your existing floor standing speakers are!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Kal nailed it. In another Thread, I told you about just how important the Center Channel is and that you should allocate maximum funds towards it. So whatever your Front Speakers are, get the best Center Channel Model that matches them.
J


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good reply Kal. You got areas coverd.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

alexander33 said:


> Are some Center channel speakers better than others?


To word my answer a bit differently... there are some really poor center channel speakers out there, and there are some excellent ones. If you've got a poor one, there's a chance you'd be better off disconnecting it entirely. If you've got an excellent one, correctly matched in tonal character to your main speakers and placed optimally, then the center speaker can allow you to spread your mains out for a wider, but focused soundstage in music.



> I have 2 floor standing 6 ohms speakers do I have to match them in someway to purchase a center channel speaker.


There's a chance you can mix and match brands, but it's akin to playing with fire. Ultimately my number one recommendation is to have comparably accurate speakers in the front stage. Timbre itself, is not a desirable trait of a speaker. So any time your speakers modify the tonality of the recording, it's the differences in how innaccurate speakers are, that lead to timbre matching.

So it's not unheard of to have dissimilar center channels, although ideally you want three identical speakers across the front.

But the only way to mix and match is to start with accurately voiced speakers. And that itself is a legendary quest.


----------



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kal Rubinson

Karl, regarding what my existing floor standing speakers are so you can recommend 
A center channel speaker

I have a pair (left & right ) of SCS’s (Sound Cylinder Shorts) speakers.

Amplifiers recommendation 20-125 watts

Impendence 6 ohms

Frequency response 42-20,000 Hz

Sensitivity @2.8 volts 89 db

Recommended room size 100- 200- sq ft

They produce “Full Room Stereo” when a firm precise stero image is heard from a 
Wide Sweet-Sweep instead of a narrowSweet-Spot
.
They are ~12.5" diameter cylinders, ~35" tall and have a Walsh driver with output between the $2000/pair Walsh 1000s and the $2800/pair Walsh 2000s

These speakers are manufactured by Ohm Acoustics Corp


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Such speakers are difficult to match because of their dispersion characteristics. A similar Ohm speaker is probably the only likely match.


----------

